# Are my boots too big?



## Goron24 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello all,

I have been experiencing issues with the boots I bought, even though I found a solution I think they may be too big and might want to buy a new .5 size smaller pair next year. My issue is that when I put on my right boot I experience a fair amount of heel lift even though I have bought SHL and the boots I bought (burton hail 2012) have pads for the heel to slip into. I find I have to pull the insole Super tight in order for my heel not to move when I am boarding. It is a serviceable fix but I am thinking the boots might be half a size too big, the thing is is that my left boot is fine, I don't have to reef on the insole half as hard and it feels comfortable. Am I just hooped?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Hard to say, some boots just don't fit some feet too. What size are your feet, and what size boots did you buy? I used to wear size 9.5-10 boots when I thought it was more comfortable, now I think I cram my feet into 8.5s and love it. They should fit almost like a hockey skate. Tight, but not painful (okay maybe a LITTLE painful at first)...


----------



## Goron24 (Jan 7, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Hard to say, some boots just don't fit some feet too. What size are your feet, and what size boots did you buy? I used to wear size 9.5-10 boots when I thought it was more comfortable, now I think I cram my feet into 8.5s and love it. They should fit almost like a hockey skate. Tight, but not painful (okay maybe a LITTLE painful at first)...


Currently both my snowboard boots and shoes are 9.5, I feel like if I had 9s and crammed my left foot into it and let the fabric scrunch up naturally maybe I would get less movement in my right boot. Since my left is currently ok I am weary of downgrading a half size.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, boot fit is a lot more important than just the size listed on the boot. Some boots run wide, some boots run narrower. I have a narrow heel and finding boots that fit well is always a PITA. I've found that adding addition j-bars and the SOLE Ed Viesturs footbeds really helps my boots.

Sometimes though, you have to choose between comfort and response. I've found that I'm willing to sacrifice a little bit of response to gain a lot of comfort.


----------



## Goron24 (Jan 7, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Yep, boot fit is a lot more important than just the size listed on the boot. Some boots run wide, some boots run narrower. I have a narrow heel and finding boots that fit well is always a PITA. I've found that adding addition j-bars and the SOLE Ed Viesturs footbeds really helps my boots.
> 
> Sometimes though, you have to choose between comfort and response. I've found that I'm willing to sacrifice a little bit of response to gain a lot of comfort.


Well I'd want a balance between comfort and response to be honest. I mean if my inner lace isn't as tight as it can go my heel slips all over the place, if the response loss is minor I don't mind because comfort is #1. I may go to my snowboard shop or a boot fitter and just inquire and maybe try a few pairs on and see how that goes.


----------

